# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Re: Pleco

## williamng

Anywhere sell "helicopter" pleco. Seen it @ Gan but too far.....What is the price?

----------


## coryfav

got mine from JE217A sometime back.

saw a couple in C328 yesterday, but not sure if they're dwarfs. :Smile:

----------


## David

eerrhh...what's a helicopter pleco????????[:0] [:0]

----------


## coryfav

david, whiptail catfish, sturisoma sp.  :Smile:

----------


## lighter

Gold Fins, JE 217 and Tiong Bahru has it!  :Smile:

----------


## akoh

Flor ! how much are they asking for the Dwarf Royal Twig Catfish coz' I do have some &amp;quot; home bred &amp;quot; fries ( abt 2&amp;quot; ) for sale [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## coryfav

allen, the ones i got from c328 are $10 each.  :Wink:

----------


## akoh

Flor ! sorry forget to ask ! how big ? thks.

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## coryfav

about 1.5&amp;quot; to 2&amp;quot;, minus the caudal fins.  :Wink:  though i saw only 1 2&amp;quot; fella which i think chris got! [: :Smile: ]

----------


## akoh

Some of my fries are abt that size ! [ :Grin: ] thks. 

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## Allen_1971

Eh so you selling yet? I need to pysch my wife on this also... she thinks that the twig catfish is VERY ugly... not to mention scary... btw, am I correct to assume that the female doesn't grow as large as the male?

----------


## coryfav

sometimes i think they look cute, while sometimes i think they look a bit like a house lizard! [ :Grin: ] 

i saw one that's slightly bigger than my 4&amp;quot;, maybe 5&amp;quot; or even 6&amp;quot; at C328 last thurs. take your wife to see that, see her reaction, then you'll know.  :Smile:  

but when they're small, they're very very cute!  :Wink:

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> Eh so you selling yet? I need to pysch my wife on this also... she thinks that the twig catfish is VERY ugly... not to mention scary... btw, am I correct to assume that the female doesn't grow as large as the male?
> ----------------


man ! find it damn hard to part with &amp;quot; my babies &amp;quot; anyway 1 or 2pcs no prob. lah ! ( special price for AQ member ONLY ). Allen , the size between the male &amp;amp; the female is about the same lah !. cheers ! 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## lighter

Akoh! U have PM!!

----------


## coryfav

allen, members are after your kittens!!! [ :Grin: ] 

btw, saw a farlowella in petmart this morning - with its ever-belly cute snort. and also a (possibly) royal whiptail...  :Smile:

----------


## kunner

Hi all, check out the link for detail info and picture for this solid aglea eater.[ :Grin: ] 
sturisoma sp.

I have read some of the website and was told that whiptail catfish is more sensitive than farlowella and whiptail catfish is better algea eater than farlowella.... but so far for mine both are equally solid.
However....seem Allen is in farlowella, I must as well go to whiptail catfish  :Evil:  , so next time we can exchange[ :Grin: ]. I have currently 4 and plan to get 2 more. Yo! Coryfav is JE217 still selling? I m getting some from them..  :Razz:

----------


## coryfav

kunner, i've not been there for quite sometime already. can call them at 90606608. i think they call it 'helicopter'.  :Smile:

----------


## Nicky

Hey, am I missing something or what? How can this catish be sold at 10cent each?? You guys got to be kidding. The last time I saw it at TB it was going at $12 per pc..

If it is 10cent, do you mind telling me where I can get my hand on them?

----------


## coryfav

yeah, am i missing something too?  :Smile:  

who wrote/typed 10cents???[:0]

----------


## akoh

10cts ! ! ! [:0] think it's 10 bucks lah ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## ikan

Akoh, what do you feed your catfish?
I feed my catfish with hikari sinking wafer, I wonder if it's enough.

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> Akoh, what do you feed your catfish?
> I feed my catfish with hikari sinking wafer, I wonder if it's enough.
> ----------------


ikan, usually it's a combination of Hikari Sinking Wafer, Bassleer's Bio-food from Belgium, Hikari Carni. Pellets ( 51% protein ), Bloodworm and fresh prawn. Feedings are on alternate days and Veges. are given only once a week.
Well ! if you want your plecos to stay healthy ! a balance diet is required !  :Razz:  [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## ikan

Have to get the Bessler Bio food when I visit Singapore. I feed my alt.calvus (tanganyikan) with Hikari cichlid Bio-gold. I used to feed my cats with it and they like it too.
I also have some Hikari algae wafer but the don't seem to like it.
But now I want to feed mine as close as possible to your fish diet.
Learning from the Master and I might as well copy the Master. :Wink:   :Wink:  

Also about water circulation have many times of the tank size per hour?
I had mine on 11 times/hours but now I have it on 5 times.

PH? and hardness?
Other important info?

Can write an article about breeding catfish  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> Have to get the Bessler Bio food when I visit Singapore, by the way is that Biofood tropic. They are more than one type according to their website.
> I also have some Hikari algae wafer but the don't seem to like it.
> Also about water circulation have many times of the tank size per hour?
> PH? and hardness?
> Other important info?
> ----------------


Ikan , think the difference is the protein % and the PRICE !. The tropic one is more X . 
Some plecos are vege, some are omni and some are carni. that is why I feed a conbination of food. Look like you have to check out which species he belongs to ![ :Grin: ] 
As for water circulation, my 6' pleco tank is running on 1 unit of 2260 and 2228 and the 4' L046 breeding tank is running on 2 units of 2228 , guess you have to figure out the tank size / hr ! [ :Grin: ]. My 4' planted tank with min. plecos is also running on two unit of external pumps. 
Not too sure about the hardness but Ph is 6.8 to 7.
Powerhead and air diffuser are highly recommendated coz' they just luv strong oxidated water ! [ :Grin: ] , Cheers ! 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## kunner

Allen your tank under water current is dam strong man.... don't put any other mid water fish if not u can see them vomit due to &amp;quot;tank sick&amp;quot;[ :Grin: ] .
Anyway, hows your shrimp doing??? I am going to buy somemore yamato, free this week end???

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> Allen your tank under water current is dam strong man.... don't put any other mid water fish if not u can see them vomit due to &amp;amp;amp;quot;tank sick&amp;amp;amp;quot;[] .
> Anyway, hows your shrimp doing??? I am going to buy somemore yamato, free this week end???
> ----------------


Kun, no lah ! my bleeding-hearts seem to luv it ! anyway it's not that strong.
I'll be meeting up with weileong this Sat, tentatively at 11.00am. Reckon I might pick up some too ! fantastic clearing job they've done to my planted tank !.[ :Grin: ]. so how ? ON ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## kunner

ON lah!!!!! I think I will be getting more Yamatos and mayb the beautiful bee shrimp.....[ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

Damn lucky ! [ :Grin: ] they just received new shipment of both shrimps ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------

